# 13th Annual and FINAL Bastrop Bayou Fishing Tourney



## lonniewalling (Jun 9, 2011)

Unfortunately this will be the final year for the annual Bastrop Bayou Fishing Tourney. It's been a great ride but all great things must come to an end. Please join us in supporting our local businesses and community.

Location: Capt. Mark's Bastrop Marina
4515 Trammel Rd.
Freeport, Tx.

Start Date: June 05, 2015 at NOON.

Final Weigh In: June 06, 2015 at 4pm.

The Awards Ceremony and Door Prizes, along with a Fish Fry and Entertainment will be following the final weigh in at 4pm. 

For More Info:

Greg N. 979-248-1470

Jenny N. 979-248-0394

Lonnie W. 713-412-4661


----------



## lonniewalling (Jun 9, 2011)

Catagories: Largest Redfish, Trout, and Flounder. (by weight, pays 1st, 2nd, and 3rd)

Side Pots: Largest Hard Head, Largest Croaker, Redfish with Most Spots, and Hard Luck.


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

What's the entry fee? Any other places to register other than the Marina?


----------



## lonniewalling (Jun 9, 2011)

Entry Fee: $30 per person and $2 for each side pot entered. 

Locations for Sign Up: Bastrop Marina and Rossco's (Clute, Tx).


----------

